I've built Rebot.me to help you create a chatbot. Would love feedback - faridmovsumov
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Curious if the
software is open source.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

